# Power Maxed Jetwash and Wax Ph Neutral Pre Wash



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Now anybody who knows me will know that I absolutely love PM TFR and it would have to be something really special to topple that. Well I think Power Maxed have done it again.

Yesterday I used the solution diluted 1:20 through a Mesto foamer, a snow foam lance and a normal garden pressure sprayer. Applied, left to work then pressure rinsed off. Definite no touch.

Here are the results:

Before









After


















Very impressive and perfect for a quick maintenance wash at this time of the year.

Mesto Foamer applying Power Maxed Jet Wash and Wax: 




Rinsing off Power Maxed Jetwash and Wax: 




This cloth shows how much dirt is left on the car after the no touch wash. Probably 99% cleaned effortlessly

Power Maxed Jetwash and Wax pre wash: 




A lot of people have asked me can they use this without a pressure washer and I have always said no but today I thought I would have a try myself and I was extremely impressed with the results. Today it was applied solely with the Mesto at a 1:10 dilution and rinsed off with a garden hose. Not 100% perfectly clean like with the pressure rinse the day before but excellent none the less and in my opinion, a definite essential stage prior to a 2BM even with just a hose pipe.

Time Lapse of Power Maxed Jetwash and Wax pre wash:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Got on and ordered 5 litres yesterday, this just makes me feel even better about the purchase 

Cheers for the review


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

You won't regret it pal. If you want a thorough pre wash where you don't have the time or its too cold to do a 2BM afterwards then this product's perfect. You will notice it's a touch thicker than TFR too and smells a lot better 👍


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Was gonna order some tfr next week, is this as good?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Was gonna order some tfr next week, is this as good?


Just buy both, you know you want to


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Pittsy said:


> Was gonna order some tfr next week, is this as good?


Do as Mike says and get both. You will not be disappointed. I have 15L of TFR and 10L of the Jetwash and Wax left now and I can't recommend them highly enough Pittsy


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Already have the TFR, which is great imo. Been meaning to get some glass cleaner so might add this in as well. Nice one.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

The glass cleaner is another star as well that won't leave you disappointed


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

That is the problem, was gonna get 5ltrs of tfr and 5ltrs of glass cleaner too, looks like I might have to get all 3:devil:
At least I won't need and prewashes for a while


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Pittsy said:


> That is the problem, was gonna get 5ltrs of tfr and 5ltrs of glass cleaner too, looks like I might have to get all 3:devil:


That's surely not a bad thing


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Just ordered 5ltrs. Great review, thanks.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I promise you I am not on commission  I just want people to make life easier for themselves AND their wallets by using these brilliant products. Remember EVERY product is backed by their money back guarantee if you're not 100% happy so you have nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I wasn't so much of a fan of this stuff. Found it needed to be fairly strong.


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

5ltrs ordered to go with the tfr. If this is as good as tfr it will be my joint go to pre wash. Rabid what is your lsp? Looks very clean, doesn't need 2bm


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> I wasn't so much of a fan of this stuff. Found it needed to be fairly strong.


Was it the old formula you used pal? This one is the brand new one that is being released on Monday for delivery to customers. It is brilliant even at 1:20


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

rory1992 said:


> 5ltrs ordered to go with the tfr. If this is as good as tfr it will be my joint go to pre wash. Rabid what is your lsp? Looks very clean, doesn't need 2bm


You won't be disappointed my friend, I promise you. The LSP on the whole car atm is Dodo Juice Acrylic Spritz. I used just 20ml for the whole car out of one of my 30ml samples. The bonnet today now has Cima Sealant on it which I'm testing out.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice jacket


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Gixxer6 said:


> Nice jacket


Thank you pal, it was a Christmas present and is gorgeously warm. Also with no visible zips or press studs it is perfect for cleaning cars in


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I bought 5 litres of the TFR, and after seeing this, I think this would of been more suited for me!!!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Definitely a no touch clean with no effect on LSP


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow.
Great review Andy.
Always look forward to your reviews.
Problem is I don't get to detail as often as I'd like and take a while to get through my products.
I've only just got through my stocks do Demon Shine Rapid Dirt Shifter that you recommended AGES ago :lol: 
Since then there came Powermaxed TFR and now this.
Reckon a Mesto sprayer and 5 litres of this Jetwash and Wax will be my next purchase:thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

HEADPHONES said:


> Wow.
> 
> Great review Andy.
> 
> ...


You won't regret it Andy, I promise


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

.....in fact, the rinse stage looks so good on your vid I'd like to post a link up on the 350z forum.
Assuming you don't mind that is.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Go for it pal, I have no problems with that whatsoever my friend


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

You may want to show how amazing CarChem Hydrocoat is while you're at it






And Migliore Cima Sealant lol


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the Hydro Coat video, ordered myself some last week as a cheaper alternative to Gyeon wet coat.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

squiretolley said:


> Thanks for the Hydro Coat video, ordered myself some last week as a cheaper alternative to Gyeon wet coat.


A definite no brainier pal


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Did you see any difference in performance when applying through a normal garden pressure sprayer vs mesto foamer?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

None at all BTS


----------



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

where's the best place to buy this Power Maxed Jet Wash and Wax?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Schizophonic said:


> where's the best place to buy this Power Maxed Jet Wash and Wax?


From PowerMaxed


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

My VP CPW is coming to an end all these rave reviews on PM make me want to try some. So now there is the TFR and this Jetwash and Wax, Which one should I get, do they both do the same thing but one has some wax added? Which one cleans better and which one uses less?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I have used both for a long time now and find the JetWash and Wax produces the slightly better clean. I use both at 1:9 so the usage rate is therefore the same.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Power Maxed Jet Wash and Wax cleans around 95%
Power Maxed TFR cleans around 75%


----------



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

Got my 1 liter concentrated Power Maxed jet wash, put it up to the foam lance. The car only had about a weeks dirt. Light water stain and some dried powered mist from this mornings shower. 

Didn't hose the car down, used the PM jet wash, left to dwell for over 5 mins and jet washed the car down. It removed about 95% of the stains and used a MF cloth to dry. The cloth was almost clean and just absorbed the water. 

Think I found my first and true touchless wash! 

Gone and ordered the 5 litre concentration to give and use on my friends and family cars! Thank you Power Maxed!


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Schizophonic said:


> Got my 1 liter concentrated Power Maxed jet wash, put it up to the foam lance. The car only had about a weeks dirt. Light water stain and some dried powered mist from this mornings shower.
> 
> Didn't hose the car down, used the PM jet wash, left to dwell for over 5 mins and jet washed the car down. It removed about 95% of the stains and used a MF cloth to dry. The cloth was almost clean and just absorbed the water.
> 
> ...


Out of interest, how much concentrate did you put into your foam lance?


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Power Maxed Jet Wash and Wax cleans around 95%
> Power Maxed TFR cleans around 75%


Is this everyone's experience who have used both TFR & JWW?

If so I will have to get some of this when my TFR has been used up.

Question for Power Maxed (or anyone else more knowageable that me) why does JWW clean better than TFR? Whats in JWW that makes it better?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

What's best power maxed tfr or wash & wax ?


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

I have not actually used the Jet wash yet, even though I have 5Lts of it. I am just using the TFR the moment mainly because I have 30 Lts of that :lol:

To be honest its all very good, I am also using the glass cleaner and the QD too, again great products. I will at some point try the wheel cleaner.


----------



## detalierg (Nov 4, 2013)

TopTrainer said:


> To be honest its all very good, I am also using the glass cleaner and the QD too, again great products. I will at some point try the wheel cleaner.


The wheel cleaner is just as good, check out my review on Power Maxed manufactures page.

I don't think I've used a Power Maxed product yet that hasn't delivered what it's promised


----------



## AJL944 (Dec 28, 2015)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I did a search and this seems to be the best place...
First post here at DW  Anyway, I found that I wasn't washing my car very frequently (we're talking _months_ between washes here) and it would often look embarrassingly dirty. So I thought maybe if I could find a quicker and easier way to wash it I might actually do it more frequently. I end up looking online about car washing and inevitably come across YouTube videos of people using this cool looking stuff called snow foam and what fantastic results it gave. So I do what most people do these days and indulge myself with a little retail therapy to hopefully solve my car cleaning issue 
One Karcher K5 and Autobrite HD Lance + Magifoam combo later I'm ready to give it a go! Great fun to use and the foam goes on great and doesn't move for the 10 or so minutes I leave it to dwell for. Spray it all off... and well, the car is still pretty mucky  Anyway, I guess it _is_ only a pre-wash and the car was pretty bad, so I continue with a normal hand wash (I even bought *2* buckets for that - I learnt about that too!) using some of that nice Meguiar's Gold Class stuff with a mitt, and of course the car looked nice and clean then.

Anyway, to bring this back on topic, I then start reading about this supposedly new wonder product Power Maxed Jet Wash & Wax, which apparently gives a near-touchless wash. So I decide well I've recently bought most other car washing products now, may as well give this a go!
The car has been washed about 10 days ago by this time, so not filthy but being December its certainly a bit grimy. A good test then I think. I used the foam lance with around a 10% solution (1" in the bottle and ~3/4 filled with warm water), turn the Karcher onto 'Eco' mode to reduce the dilution a bit more while spraying, and cover the car with the resulting foam - about 2-3 times around the car until the bottle is empty - and leave to dwell 5 minutes.
I spray off and, well, it doesn't really look like it's done much:



















What am I doing wrong? All the videos I've seen show cars that start out dirtier than mine was and look clean enough to be dried with a towel with virtually no residue. I'm thinking perhaps because they had previously been waxed, which of course mine hadn't. Could this be the only reason...? Maybe I've not been aggressive enough with the pressure washer (didn't want to damage the paint by getting too close!)


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Probably answered your own question mate


1. Most of the reviews of these type of products are nearly always on well sealed cars (waxed/sealant). 

2. You do need the pressure washer to be pretty close to remove as much as possible. 

I actually didn't rate this product much but their TFR is very good. 

Gonz.


----------



## AJL944 (Dec 28, 2015)

Yes I think you're right  Also I've read that it might be better to apply using a pump sprayer as it doesn't dilute it as much as with the foam lance. Will give that a go next and be a bit more brave with the pressure washer!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I would have expected to see a better cleaning result from just using a pressure rinse on a dirty panel compared to those pictures, let alone with a pre wash first. 

Even on cars that I haven't dealt with before that aren't waxed and sealed I'd have hoped for better cleaning ability than that. 

If you're serious about keeping the car clean, then maybe consider a quick and easy spray on sealant to help protect and stop the muck from bonding so well. There are spray on rinse off products like powermaxed No. 1 or winter coat sealants, Carpro hydr02 and gyeon wetcoat. Spray on buff and wipe away both the powermaxed sealants can also be use like this. Also capro reload and gtechniq C2. Plenty of others also available but these are a few I've used


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

after looking at that yes you are doing something wrong lol
i use 1 inch in a lance bottle topped with warm water with my nilfisk c130 and it works great and leaves a nice shine.
as gonzo said it will probably work better on a waxed car like mine is but i would of thought that it would of cleaned your car a lot better than that!
try the karcher on normal mode and spray it quite close with a line spray angle with the lance on full foam setting.


----------



## AJL944 (Dec 28, 2015)

I was surprised really, and thought I had been quite thorough with the spraying, but I guess not...

Here's my Saab after my first attempt with the Magifoam 










One would think it'd have done the job, specially as it dwelt like that for the whole 10+ minutes, but was a similar result to the above pics.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

it must be because there is no sealant/wax on it and the dirt isnt just sliding off its caked on and wont shift


----------



## 11redrex (Sep 11, 2014)

Snow foam doesn't do much in my limited experience, and as has already been said, it's a lot more effective on a waxed/sealed car. 

TFR, snow foam, citrus prewash, jetwash and wax, pretty much anything, will work better on a properly decontaminated, washed, clayed, polished and waxed car.


----------



## MonsterST (Aug 4, 2013)

Literally just orderd some TFR. Now I want to try this.

What dilutions ratios for both please?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

MonsterST said:


> Literally just orderd some TFR. Now I want to try this.
> 
> What dilutions ratios for both please?


1 inch in a lance bottle filled with warm water for tfr or jww or pump sprayers but im not sure on ratios for that


----------



## MonsterST (Aug 4, 2013)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> 1 inch in a lance bottle filled with warm water for tfr or jww or pump sprayers but im not sure on ratios for that


Ah TFR in a lance bottle not with just a sprayer?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

10:1 for pump sprayers I find is about right.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

MonsterST said:


> Ah TFR in a lance bottle not with just a sprayer?


no man! you can use either in a lance with a pressure washer or either in a pump sprayer 
i dont have a pump sprayer but people say that the pump sprayer method is better though


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Thinking of ordering bilt hamber autofoam to use through a pump sprayer but keep reading about power maxed, any comments on autofoam versus these items?


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> no man! you can use either in a lance with a pressure washer or either in a pump sprayer
> 
> i dont have a pump sprayer but people say that the pump sprayer method is better though


Using a pump sprayer makes it easy to get the intended dilution rates whereas a PW foam lance requires you to test the dilution rate when used with your particular pressure washer before you can be certain about to mix up the solution for the lance. Otherwise you may be getting far to high or low dilution rate when using the lance leading to excessive product use or unintended/poor results.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

If you put neat snowfoam / TFR / Shampoo in a foam lance and dont top up with water, the mixture hitting your paintwork will be around 10:1 / 10% at best. 

If you put 1" in the bottle and top up with water, its going to be more like 50:1 / 2%.

This is from my flow measurements using a Karcher K4 and an AutoBrite lance, but it will be different for every combo.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> If you put neat snowfoam / TFR / Shampoo in a foam lance and dont top up with water, the mixture hitting your paintwork will be around 10:1 / 10% at best.
> 
> If you put 1" in the bottle and top up with water, its going to be more like 50:1 / 2%.
> 
> This is from my flow measurements using a Karcher K4 and an AutoBrite lance, but it will be different for every combo.


so how many inches do you reckon i should use in my lance  and i thought the jet wash and wax had to be diluted to make it wax safe in a pump sprayer... 
'' For Best results during the winter, dilute 10:1 from the concentrate formula into a pressure sprayer, spray over vehicle, leave to dwell and then pressure wash off for a touchless wash, ideal for this winter weather ''


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't know is the truthfull answer, but let me give you some figures to think about:

My Karcher K4 puts out 6.5 Litres per minute through the nozzle, with the AutoBrite Lance attached. If the Lance is set to max mix, it takes 500ml out of the bottle during that minute.

So, it is diluting whatever is in the bottle at 12:1 or 7.5% and that's the best you will get. If you put an inch in the bottom (100ml), you are likely diluting down to around 50 or 60:1 or about 1-2%, depending on how much water you top the bottle up with.

The foam lances will always generate lots of foam and suds, but it could be quite a weak mix, i think.

Perhaps PM themselves could advise how much to use ?


----------



## AJL944 (Dec 28, 2015)

Well I bought myself one of those cheap 5 litre pump sprayers and made up a 10% solution of the jet wash and wax. For a quick test I didn't bother dragging out the pressure washer, just used the garden hose with variable spray head and gave the car an initial rinse before going over it with the wash solution. Left it for a few minutes before rinsing off again. I think the reduced dilution you get from using the pump sprayer does seem to help quite a bit, and the results were noticeably better than using the foam lance.
Once the weather improves a bit I'll give it a more aggressive pressure wash, pump spray, rinse, 2 bucket hand wash and stick some wax on the car. Hopefully subsequent washes should look even better


----------



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

I've used PM JWW once so far and diluted ~18:1-ish in my lance bottle (first use of my i6 Automotive foam lance) and I think that was too weak a solution really, it didn't foam up or cling that much. Even so, there was a distinct improvement in cleanliness, even on my wife's excessively dirty Mini-bottom(!)

Next time I've got it out I'll go for a stronger solution. I believe that JWW is completely LSP safe, as opposed to TFR, which is not.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

v1nn1e said:


> I've used PM JWW once so far and diluted ~18:1-ish in my lance bottle (first use of my i6 Automotive foam lance) and I think that was too weak a solution really, it didn't foam up or cling that much. Even so, there was a distinct improvement in cleanliness, even on my wife's excessively dirty Mini-bottom(!)
> 
> Next time I've got it out I'll go for a stronger solution. I believe that JWW is completely LSP safe, as opposed to TFR, which is not.


18:1 jeez should be like 10:1  how many ml did you use? 100ml is around 1 inch in a lance bottle


----------



## AJL944 (Dec 28, 2015)

I wonder if mixing snowfoam and the Jet wash & wax might work quite well...? It might keep it in contact for longer so it can amplifier what the snowfoam can do. Might give that a try.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

In my experience, snowfoam only really clings to unpolished / unwaxed cars.

It just starts to slide off quite quickly ( 3 - 4 minutes ) on a polished and waxed car unless you make the foam really thick.

I have never managed to achieve these legendary 15 minute + blankets of thick foam, but perhaps it is certain products that manage this ?.


----------



## AJL944 (Dec 28, 2015)

Well when I foamed my Saab it didn't fall off at all! Just shows how poor a condition my paintwork is in then I guess :-/


----------



## MonsterST (Aug 4, 2013)

20:1 I used Powermaxxed TFR today. As advised by themselves, so I did 50ml and rest with water for 1 litre in a pump sprayer.

To be honest not impressed, compared to the videos I've seen of this it hardly shifted anything.


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,


MonsterST said:


> 20:1 I used Powermaxxed TFR today. As advised by themselves, so I did 50ml and rest with water for 1 litre in a pump sprayer.
> 
> To be honest not impressed, compared to the videos I've seen of this it hardly shifted anything.


Did you try a 9:1 dilution, which is the strongest reccomended LSP safe ratio?

Have you found anything that works better?


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

MonsterST said:


> 20:1 I used Powermaxxed TFR today. As advised by themselves, so I did 50ml and rest with water for 1 litre in a pump sprayer.
> 
> To be honest not impressed, compared to the videos I've seen of this it hardly shifted anything.


I'm surprised by this, as I've found the pre-mixed spray bottle which is 50:1 quite impressive. That was on a car with some LSP and pressure washed off though.


----------

